# cost of poodle puppy



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

It has been a long time since I bought my miniature poodle (20 years). Can someone give me a range for buying a miniature pet quality puppy? I will choose a breeder who home raises the litter and does medical testing on the parents. My experience with Portuguese Water Dogs is that most breeders who test are asking for $2000 a puppy. I am hoping poodles might not cost that much.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

It really depends on your area. I see you are in Illinois, maybe someone here from that area will be more helpful. Here in California for a toy pet quality from a reputable breeder $1500-$2000 is the norm.


----------



## CtPoodle (Sep 9, 2012)

I bought brown Miniature Poodle Rembrandt one year ago champion sire, champion dam, health tested parents, pet quality for $1600. I called a few MiniPoo breeders and all were within the range of $1500 to $1800.


----------

